# Parking Problems



## Stann (Oct 1, 2008)

My wife, my teenage daughter, and I all have a hard time when pulling into our garage. It's very tight and small and we never know how far to pull up. Are there any kind of 'parking aid' type things out there?


----------



## Animal (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like an episode of the Simpsons.
Garage tennis ball hangin from the ceiling, and paint lines on the floor. That's all I got.


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 3, 2008)

This topic was recently brought up, with many suggestions.  Try searching.

--Bushytails


----------



## imported_tgd61 (Oct 8, 2008)

california car cover has a cool LED parking locator.works great.
californiacarcover.com??
also harbor freight sometimes has a led parking moniter too.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 25, 2009)

Try to rent someone's place to park your car. Give them some good cash.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry for bringing this topic up. But I think it's hard to have a solution to this problem unless you want to extend your parking.


----------



## 3Car (Jan 12, 2010)

Tennis Balls!!!


----------

